

Retrieve All website Colors - hollywoodcole
http://www.artviper.net/colorfinder/

======
endlessvoid94
you can do this on www.colr.org too

~~~
jkush
there's also <http://www.todotoh.com/rgb/rgbanalysis.aspx> which takes a
screen cap and returns a list of hex codes sorted by most frequently used. It
doesn't work on every site, but it does for most. I use it to quickly get the
color palette for a site I think looks good.

